# How has your dog protected you?



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

How has your dog protected you? I am just curious to a general way your dog has been able to protect you or your family. I am not talking about any special dog training, I am talking about REAL life protection. Just curious to see how many people have something to brag about their pup.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Sailor*

I don't have any actual stories of my dog saving me from a knife wielding robber or anything but I often do feel like Sailor saved my life and here are some of the ways:

One time I passed out in my room (I lived alone) when I woke up, he was laying right next to me, like keeping an eye on me until I woke up.

My husband hurt his knee so bad he couldn't walk for 3 weeks. Completely bedridden. Sailor usually would follow me everywhere but when this Hapenned, sailor stayed with my husband regardless of where I went around the house. And he slept with him downstairs too at night. 

Sometimes if I would cry about something that made me sad, sailor would come over to me and put his head on my knee. 

When I was single and living alone in Denver (no family no friends) I would be scared to go out at night to do grocery shopping but I didn't have a choice sometimes cause I worked late and couldn't go until night time. I would bring sailor with me. It was cold out so no danger of him overheating but, he would jump in the car first. I didn't have a garage, so I never knew if someone was hiding in my car. If sailor got in fine I knew the car was safe to go into. After grocery shopping, I would walk back to my car in the dark and if I saw two little batman looking ears poking out of the window, I knew my car was safe to go into. When I had to unload groceries, I would just let sailor walk with me back and forth like my bodyguard. Making sure no one walked up on me.

I didn't have an alarm in my house, again broke and single. So when I would get home from work if I saw sailors little black face looking through my front door window, I knew the house was safe to walk into. If I didn't see him looking through the window, I wouldn't go inside. I would call him until he did come, and then I would go in. 

Okay so... He didn't necessarily combat any bad guys or anything but he was like my own personal bodyguard/secret service dog. Haha. That's why I loved him so much and miss him so much.


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Before I tell this story, my sister is 25, but looks much younger, and she's tiny. My dog is more protective over her. We think she thinks my sister is a child. My dog is very gentle and protective over kids. One time, when a one-year-old was learning to walk, while holding onto furniture, she started to fall. Chloe nudged her butt with her snout and got her standing right back up.

One time, when my sister had my dog, she tried to protect her from this guy walking through backyards. My sister said this guy was walking from one backyard straight back, into our yard. He was doing it really slowly and acting odd. It was almost like he had to be up to something no good. I forget how she explained it though. Anyway, Chloe noticed before she did. And before my sister knew it, Chloe was taking off right for the guy. My sister ran, too, and somehow got Chloe before she got the guy. My sister had to get Chloe to lay down, and then laid on top of her. The guy got scared and ran off.

I know that guy was bad news, because Chloe decided that. She had/has really good instincts. She loves most people, and always wants to go and visit with them. She has only been defensive/cautious/growling, etc. around two people her whole life, if I remember correctly. And one was this guy. And the other was a guy that was at Petco when we were doing her puppy training there. She was the only one signed up for that class. One guy wanted to pet her during a little break. He was talking sweetly to her and they got along great. But he had this guy with him, that saw Chloe and backed up, with a nervous look on his face. He kept staying away, even though the other guy said he should pet Chloe. Chloe was fine, until the guy start talking. Then, she looked away from the man that was petting her, and looked at the man that backed up. She growled at him and made it clear that she was standing her ground. My trainer took me aside after that, and told me to trust my dog's instincts about people. He said there was a reason Chloe didn't like him.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We were at the dog park in Herndon VA, which is located in a bad part of town. The sun had set and it was just starting to get a little bit dark. 

There was a sketchy looking guy who had been watching us for an extended period lurking outside of the fenced dog park. It occurred to me that I was the only one left in the park and that if the creepy dude decided to come in and wrest my keys away, he would have my car, in which there was my purse and my cell phone. As soon as I felt genuinely nervous about my predicament, my hero, Willy (five year old female GSD) charged the fence barking with a ferocity I had never previously witnessed. I thought for sure she was going to vault the fence to nail him. She hit the chain link fence so hard that it bounced! Anyway, Mr. Creepy took off at a dead run and left the area. 

I adopted Willy from a local shelter - she ended up at the shelter in the first place because her previous owner had gotten into a fist fight and she jumped in to help him. 

What is the most amazing part of this tale is that she used to be very shy with new people (we have worked very hard on socializing her) and she is the kind of dog that I can take to any public event and know that she will be a model canine citizen. She might be a little girlie girl, but she has the heart of a lion. I do love her so!


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Remo said:


> What is the most amazing part of this tale is that she used to be very shy with new people (we have worked very hard on socializing her) and she is the kind of dog that I can take to any public event and know that she will be a model canine citizen. She might be a little girlie girl, but she has the heart of a lion. I do love her so!


That sounds like Chloe. It's so sweet. I feel bad that she was being protective and ended up at the shelter. But she's with you now. And you love her and I'm guessing you take great care of her, and she's happy. So yay!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

One time I was out in the back yard with my dogs and I felt like someone was watching us. I don't know why, but I just had this feeling. Then, all of the sudden my dogs took off for the corner of the yard and...









Thank god that my dogs were there, I'm not sure what I would've done without them.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

The Easter bunny spy was casing your house; whew! Close call


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Aww! I hope they didn't hurt the bunny. But that's so cute. Chloe plays with a squirrel with some disability in my parents' backyard. I haven't seen him, but I've heard stories. He walks very slowly and trips a lot. Chloe will play with him and pick him up, but she never hurts him. My dad thinks the squirrel is dumb. I think he's smart. He gets bird seed from the feeders that spills. And it's probably the only yard in the area that ensures he won't be killed. Ya, he may get played with, but I think he has realized my dog is a lover and not a fighter, if she has the choice 

P.S. Don't tell me if the bunny is dead. I'm too weak for that.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

When walking around in the woods in a state forest area we run into an occasional camper.My dogs all stop their running and sniffing and sort of circle me and escort me until we are some distance away,all the time giving him the stink eye.It's pretty isolated out there so they do make me feel safe.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I think your dog is broken...









Yes, that's the leg.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not sure I was in any danger but two shady looking guys were sitting on the street guardrail at the end of the canal by my house on the other side of the fence. When I took Raina into my backyard she zeroed in on those guy immediately. She ran to that side of the fence, sniffed the air, and then totally went off with just two deep throat barks in their direction. One of them said, that sounds like a big dog. The other said, let's get out of here. The other side of the street borders commercial property with warehouses, empty lots, etc so I think they were casing the neighborhood for the warehouses as some have been broken into in the past. Never saw the guys again.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

When I was a teenager, I had Nico, a chow. We lived out in the country. We were the last house on a road with 4 houses. The road dead ended in our driveway. One day, my younger sister and I were home alone and some lady came down to our house. We went out to see what she wanted. She was talking normally, then all of a sudden grabbed at my sister. Nico bit her ankle and she let my sister go. Come to find out she was trouble and one of the other houses had called the cops on her and she got arrested.

Fiona has yet to demonstrate any protective streak, but I have not been a position to be protected. My friends say she will, but I am doubtful.


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

This is my new fav pic on this site! Awesome!



martemchik said:


> One time I was out in the back yard with my dogs and I felt like someone was watching us. I don't know why, but I just had this feeling. Then, all of the sudden my dogs took off for the corner of the yard and...
> 
> View attachment 269594
> 
> ...


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Years ago one stormy snowing very late winter night I was headed home with Mac Dog asleep on the back seat of my car. Traveling slowly, visibility was poor and there must have been about 4-6 inches of new snow on the ground. All of a sudden out comes a car from a local bar parking lot. Skidding, sliding, fish tailing with no lights on, the car cuts across the road right in front of me and down into a shallow embankment on the other side of the street. Mac is awake and looking out the back window. I stopped, backed up, rolled down my window and yelled to the car. Suddenly the car door flies open and the driver falls out yelling, cursing me and apparently not hurt. No hat or gloves on with his jacket wide open. He tries to get up and falls down again and again. Mac put his head right next to mine at the open window and I could hear a low growl. Finally the drunk still sliding and yelling regained his footing and started to approach my car as fast as he could. Mac went into full blast, teeth out with a much more intense growl. I had never seen him so intense until this moment. I yelled to the man stop or I'll let the dog out, even though I had no intentions of doing so. The man stopped. As I slowly pulled away the drunk yelled "I got your plate number, my buddy is a state trooper" and he then slipped and fell down in the road. The threat was over for Mac. The event is an enduring memory for me. It was always a pleasure Mac Dog. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

This may not sound protective but to me it showed his loyalty. I had went for a walk in the woods that is behind our house w/ Lucky. We have to cross through a tunnel under the railroad that is our propery line. We walked for probablu an hour and I went further into the woods then I had been and lost my landmarks. This is a forest no trails. In the meantime my blood sugar plummets and now Im lost w/ no cell phome . Lucky and I climbed the embankment to the top of the railroad to find the house. I ended up passiing out on a path down to our road about 5 yards from the tracks,. Lucky who hates trains laid ontop of me even though a train went right by us. My" Ill chase anything that moves" dog laid right w/ me despite a locomotive flying past us 5 yards away. To me thats protection.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

great story, how did you get home?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newlie likes people and does not seem to have the reserve that a lot of shepherds have. This is kind of a small thing and I know I have mentioned it on other threads, but it made a big impression on me as he never before or since acted this way toward someone. I had not had Newlie that long when one night, he was restless and I decided to take him out for a bit. It was maybe 9 or 9:30 and dark outside, but I was just planning a short walk down the street and back. So, we are walking along when all the sudden, Newlie stops and wheels around facing behind us. I had not heard anything and when he did this, I think I actually said "Newlie, what in the world are you doing?" He was standing there feet planted, staring, and there was something frightening about how still he was and how quiet. I looked to see what he was staring at and there was a man jogging coming up behind us. Newlie did lunge at the guy, but I pulled him over to one side and the guy went on past. At the time, I just though the combination of it being dark and the guy coming up behind us had activated his protective instincts and maybe that's all there was to it. But I have had Newlie two years now and he has never acted that way again, so it does makes me wonder...


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Such brave dogs you have max... Trust their instincts that bunny was bad news!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dogs are a deterrent for sure, but I really am not looking for them to protect me. Well, maybe. I mean, I certainly wouldn't be upset if my dogs took out a real threat, but so far they have been pretty useless against mice and hornets. 

That being said, my little 68 pound, 9.5 year old girl can make a grown man who lives and works in the city, back up with his hands in the air. The guy was not a thug, and wasn't up to anything, and Babsy wasn't out for his blood either. But they do deter.

In fact, when someone put a car in my neighbor's ditch, the State Boy came looking for someone to ticket. And my nieghbors on both sides were not home -- kind of rural area, and only three houses on our side for a while. The SHP went around each of their homes checking doors and windows (he said), but he didn't try to go in my back yard. 

My crew was barking up a storm when he came to my door, and I let them bark while he asked me questions, and tried to look in for his fugitive. I told him the dogs would let me know. Finally, I had had enough of their racket, so I said, *"ENOUGH!" *and you could hear a pin drop. It was so cool. The state boy looked at me in wonder. I was basking in the thought that someone thought I was this great trainer, praying all the time, that the buggers would wait until I shut the door and he got out of earshot to start up again. 

But the only time they have really protected me was when Babs and Jenna were about 8 months old. It was the middle of the night and I was roaming with the dogs back by the courthouse near one of the local bars. And, this yayhoo comes out and walks up to me and the dogs, and Babsy stood by me, and Jenna moved away from the guy to the end of her leash. He laughed and said, "Ohhh, she's afraid of me!" And I was about to tell him that they were puppies, when the fellow lunged right at me. Both Babs and Jenna leaped to the end of their leashes barking and snarling, it backed the guy up and he turned and went back to the bar.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

My guys do it naturally on every walk we take. They are the sweetest souls you will ever meet, but they put themselves between myself and anyone approaching on our walks. Not aggressive, not defensive, just acting completely natural. That to me is protection enough.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I dont know if Ace would protect me at all ... If i were to get robbed at the gas station he might took off with my car home and tell my wife that her husband got robbed.... But i been sick for 2 days from Heavy Flu + Food poisoning and i stayed on bed almost the whole time. He always stay by myside.. sometime try to cheer me up by putting his head on me or push the top of his head towards my body.. sweetest dog ever


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Linus kept me from getting a ticket once. Years ago he was in the back seat of the car barking at the police officer who stood about 5 feet from the car and just told us to slow it down.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

My first dog Abby, a mutt, was 85 pounds and her back came to my upper thigh. Tall girl!!!

It was winter time, dark early, and we were walking the path by the river in the suburbs. It was about 7:00 pm. She wasn't on leash, but was heeling nicely beside me. Out of nowhere this guy pops out of the bushes and jumps in front of me. 

Before he had a chance to say / do anything, I hear this loud growl and see Abby jump up on him - front paws hit his shoulders, he went butt over teakettle down the embankments and she followed him. 

The noise that came out of my dog scared the living daylights out of me. I started walking away and about 30 feet away from him I called her to me, and she came up to me. I slipped the leash over her head and we kept walking. Got to the intersection and sat down on the benches and had a smoke ... had to calm down !!!

About 5 minutes later I see the same guy come up the street. Abby's ears went flat, hackles went up and a low growl is coming from her throat. He sees us, crosses the street and kept going. 

Kyleigh has "protected" me on two occasions. 

I was driving home from our hike one day last summer and the windows were down, music was on and life was good. As I turn onto my street, some guy cuts me off. I had to slam on the brakes - hard. I tapped the horn and he stops his car, throws it in park and gets out. He starts coming towards me and you can see he's pissed. 

(There is a mini mall right beside us, and I live on the other side of the mini mall ... there is always about 20 people loitering at the mall, and I know most of them - at least by sight.)

I get out of the car and walk towards him. He stops and starts yelling at me - what kind of idiot am I to honk the horn at him, blah blah blah ... Then he starts walking towards me and waving his arms at me. I told him to back off. He keeps yelling and getting closer (I'm slowly backing up - trying to keep distance between us).

Evidently he got too close to Kyleigh's liking because the next thing I know, she's out of the car and has put herself between me and the guy. She is barking up a storm, her hackles are up and I just stopped and waited. 

He froze. His mouth dropped open and he just stood there looking from her to me to her and back to me. 

I asked him if he was done yelling at me. 

He just stared at me and said: Can you please call off your dog?

I called Ky to my side and put her in a down stay and asked him again if he was done. 

He didn't say a word, just walked backwards very slowly to his car, got in and drove away. 

Off course, by this time there's a bit of a crowd standing on the sidewalk watching this. The guy who owns the butcher store was there, as well as the guy who runs the pizza place (very good friends of mine since moving there!) They come up to me and ask if I'm ok, which I am, and then pat Kyleigh on the head and brag about what an awesome dog she is ... she even got pork hock from the butcher for standing up to the bad guy!!!

The second situation happened last fall. My backyard is surrounded by a wooden 6-foot fence. I have worked with Kyleigh in doing all kinds of agility like things ... one of the things she loves is the A-frame. She LOVES LOVES LOVES that "game" and is really good at it. 

I left her in the back yard and went across to the mini mall to get supper. As I'm crossing the street two young brats (about 17 or so) come up to me and TELL me that I'm going to buy them smokes. 

I just laughed and said, UM NOPE ... buy your own. 

One of the guys says, oh you think you're so tough eh? Well, you're not so tough when your dog's not here.

I hollered (crossed my fingers and hoped it worked!) Kyleigh, HERE ... 

The two kids looked at me like I was nuts and the next thing I know BAM, she's over the fence and running towards me. 

I ordered "heel" and she came to me and stopped beside me. (Meanwhile, in my head I'm like WOW, she just cleared that fence ... holy crapola!)

I looked at the kids ... well, she's here now, so you wanna try that again?

They took off. 

The next day I'm walking her around the neighbourhood and this guy comes up to me and asks "are you the lady that was being bugged by two kids last night to buy smokes?"

I said, yes, that was me. 

And that's your dog that scared the crap out of them?

I said yes, that's her. 

He broke into this huge smile and started cracking up laughing. 

Turns out those were his two sons and they had gone running home to him hoping he would come find me and "kick me and my dog's butt." 

He said "I see you all the time walking and working that dog ... she's a fine animal, and you can tell you treat her right because she stands up for you. I'm sorry about my boys bugging you, and I hope it doesn't happen again, but if she needs to run them off, you let her ... you let her chase them as far as they can run."

Fairly mild situations ... I didn't really need Ky to "protect" me, but it has been interesting for sure to see that she is up to the task!


----------

